# Red Oak Headboard



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

I finally finished the headboard for the guest room. I started on it before Christmas and worked on it evenings and some weekend time. Posts were made from rabbeted 3/4 x 3 inch planks to make a hollow core form. Slots mortised in for the rails and a slot routed between for the oak ply to set into. Rails rabetted to hold the ply and metal clips added to reinforce from the back. Corners rounded over with the router.
Stained with Minwax "gunstock" color which reminds me of good old Georgia red clay and finished with Polyurethane gloss.
Had a great time getting it upstairs. First try was in the evening, got it up to the first floor, stood it up and went to turn on the light and it fell over and hit a table and popped the ply out loosening the m/t joints. Took it downstairs to the shop and cleaned it up, corrected a few small problems and reglued it. By that time we had that rare snow that iced the steep road out of the neighborhood making it too slick to negotiate. Had to wait a few days to get out to buy the carriage bolts to join it to the bed frame. It looks good in spite of my abuse to the wood.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Gary,
Looks nice. Good story. Just remember, if it was easy, everybody would be doing it.:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks great. I love the grain pattern, especially on the top piece where it looks like it radiates from the center.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Streamwinner said:


> Looks great. I love the grain pattern, especially on the top piece where it looks like it radiates from the center.


That top rail caught my eye right away too. Very nice grain and a great accomplishment. Since it's for the guest room is this where we'll all sleep? :icon_smile:


----------



## Jwolf24601 (Dec 4, 2009)

Fantastic job, looks great! I am looking to build a headboard and footboard myself.

Would it be possible to get pics of how it connects to the rails? and perhaps how it looks with the bed?


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Jwolf24601 said:


> Fantastic job, looks great! I am looking to build a headboard and footboard myself.
> 
> Would it be possible to get pics of how it connects to the rails? and perhaps how it looks with the bed?


I simply marked the hole position, drilled and set two 4 inch carriage bolts on each post to hold it to the rails.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

JohnK007 said:


> That top rail caught my eye right away too. Very nice grain and a great accomplishment. Since it's for the guest room is this where we'll all sleep? :icon_smile:


Yep. When ya coming by? :laughing:


----------

